# Flowers Galore



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

This is an afghan I made many moons ago. I used the 
pattern for poinsettias and used every bit of yarn that would 
make a pretty flower. I have also made it with the christmas theme and made a pillow to go with it. Good Piece work. Easy to carry around.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is simply Gorgeous! What a lovely Afghan. :thumbup:


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!

Sue


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it may I have a copy of the pattern of available.
God Bless
Sandie


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice work. I have a pillow like that that my Grandma made. Never did get that pattern. Care to share...
Happy Crafting


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

knitnut said:


> This is an afghan I made many moons ago. I used the
> pattern for poinsettias and used every bit of yarn that would
> make a pretty flower. I have also made it with the christmas theme and made a pillow to go with it. Good Piece work. Easy to carry around.


Really beautiful work !!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning afghan. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cheerful.
Lovely work
Linda


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - note to self - must learn to crochet!


----------



## Vincent G (Jun 27, 2011)

The work you put into your flowers is just lovely, would love to have the pattern.I live in New Zealand and belong to a craft group ,we meet on a Tuesday morning. We are only small in numbers but do we have fun. At the moment we are into flower knitting ,so really enjoyed your photos
Fay


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very pretty afghan


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

That is the most beautiful afgan I have ever seen, what size did you make it? Just thinking of how many ends you had to bind in makes the mind boggle. Congratulations on a truly beautiful rug.
If you have where I could buy the pattern I would be most appreciative. Many thanks Helen


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

In the words of my daughter "fan-tab-ulous"!!!!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Just plain WOW!!!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Just gorgeus if you are sharing the pattern I would love to get a copy to make as a keepsake for my grandaughter


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> That is the most beautiful afgan I have ever seen, what size did you make it? Just thinking of how many ends you had to bind in makes the mind boggle. Congratulations on a truly beautiful rug.
> If you have where I could buy the pattern I would be most appreciative. Many thanks Helen


Ditto
Beth


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

Now this is lovely - I would love the pattern for this as I am looking for something to do with my odds and ends of wool. At the moment I am at work doing french knitting with it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is a beautiful afghan! i know some work went into that, esp. the leaves going all around the flowers. but it's very colorful, very nice.


----------



## pam henderson (Jun 24, 2011)

that is beautiful you have done a lovely work aussie pam


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

WOW just fabulous, how long did that take to make.


----------



## flowerlady (Apr 22, 2011)

That is simply beautiful. Can you lead us to a pattern for this one? I would love to use up my many odds and ends.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Just incredible! I can't get over the amount of work involved with each flower. Beautiful job.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

flowerlady said:


> That is simply beautiful. Can you lead us to a pattern for this one? I would love to use up my many odds and ends.


I second that!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Such a lot of work and it's beautiful.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern. This is just about the most lovely flower afghan I have seen. Such beautiful work.

I need a take along pattern and this would fill the bill


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

How wonderful. Do you have the pattern?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Really lovely work and choice of colors...let me know if you make the pattern available.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, nicely done!!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

knitnut said:


> This is an afghan I made many moons ago. I used the
> pattern for poinsettias and used every bit of yarn that would
> make a pretty flower. I have also made it with the christmas theme and made a pillow to go with it. Good Piece work. Easy to carry around.


Beautiful...beautiful!! I also love the shape of the background motif. It works so well with the flowers. Very well done.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the flowers -d o you have a patern link?
gratefully
Sherry


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Where could i buy the pattern? I would like to know the pattern for the flowers ..Thank you [email protected]


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

That is very pretty - I have one just like well almost like it that my mother made - she made all the flowers a pale pink and made it to be a coverlet for a full size bed


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! I love it, would look beautiful in my daughter's bedroom.
Diana


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Lovely, love the colours and it is really well made.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty & different never saw anything like this!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Just Beautiful. I would love to have the pattern if you can share where you got it. I have a lot of very small amounts of yarn and need hand work to carry with me. [email protected]

Debi


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I have never seen a more beautiful afghan pattern. Do you have the pattern to spare? Thank you


----------



## MyBellaRose (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Can you share the pattern or give information on where to buy it?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous. I also would like the pattern source. Thx.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I found these sites for Pointsettas

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90663AD.html


__
https://flic.kr/p/6001146008

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/free-crochet-patterns/poinsettia/


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Out of this world , beauty in every sense of the word,


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Truly beauty,


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

Magnificent!!! Can you please share the pattern? I'm at [email protected] I would Love to try it. You did an excellent job. Mine probably wouldn't come out as good, but it is worth a try. I'm inspired.


----------



## nama 1 (May 1, 2011)

I would also like the pattern , very beauitful , how long did it take you?


----------



## nama 1 (May 1, 2011)

my email e [email protected] 
sorry i forgot to put in my address the 1st time


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN FOR THE FLOWERS THAT YOU USED IN THIS LOVELY PROJECT.
[email protected]


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely I adore the flowers!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is such a different pattern. I've never seen one before. I's just beautiful.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I would like the pattern as well.

Thank you.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern, it is stunning. Your work is perfect, did you find the pattern online?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my, gorgeous hardly covers it, but it certainly is!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

do you actually still have the pattern? If so, there are a lot of us would love it. Janet


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Such a lot of work and it's beautiful.


It's just beautiful, would love to have the pattern...great work its so detail.....it would probaly take me a year to complete it..
:-D


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic!! What a lot of time you must have taken to chaange colors this often. I love it. Can you share the link for the pattern?


----------



## lcouch (Jul 29, 2011)

I LOVE all the flowers and this is a beautiful afghan. I would love to make something like this, EXCEPT that I hate the part of putting all the pieces together! This is when I lose interest, sadly.


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns,,,,


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns,,,,


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

If you share the pattern my email address is: [email protected]Thanks in advance


----------



## lleennoorree (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW! lenore


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

An absolutely gorgeous from me too! Just super!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Would that lovely work be dry-cleaned? Would a dark color run onto the white if it is washed?

I think I will start with a single flower to hang outside my apartment door. Please share the flower pattern.

Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

No words good enough to describe its beauty


----------



## marykat (Aug 4, 2011)

knitnut, this is absolutely beautiful, and I cannot believe what I am seeing. I used this same pattern years ago, to make a christmas tree skirt. I lost the pattern and have been searching for it for ages. Would it be possible to get it from you?


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

so very pretty, I would also love to have the pattern. My email is [email protected] Thx in advance


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

SOO hope you will share the pattern. It is my kind of crochet. Beautiful!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan and how cheerful it will be for someone to have it over them on a cold winter's night. One of the loveliest I have ever seen and thank you for sharing.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Wish I had thought of this with my first remark, but it just came to me: A beautiful garden right in ones home throughout a long, dreary winter.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan Knitnut. Love all the color combinations of your flowers. Beautifully done. If you can share the pattern or let me know where I could purchase it, I would really be very greatful. My email is [email protected]

Thank you

Rachelle


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

Very well done it is gorgeous!

I am looking for knitted flowers patterns.Is there any? Thanks!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Knitnut: Wht a beautiful work of art. I have only ever made granny square projects but would certainly like to move up to these flowers. If you are able to share I would love to have the pattern. Norh

[email protected]


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful Flowers! :thumbup:


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

How absolutely lovely. Would also love the pattern - can you get it off the net?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this the pattern we're all begging for?

http://www.crochetnmore.com/bonniespoinsettiaafghan.htm


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks so much, 'boots', such a fast reply and just what I wanted. By the way I am in Hervey Bay, QLD, Australia - where the whales play.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY!!!


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

To one and all 
I will post the pattern soon. I have guest at the moment and will do so as soon as I get a minute. HONEST!!!!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Knitnut beautiful afghan and beautiful work. Love the flower's, you are very talented also patient. 


Mary


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

The afghan is lovely, would also like the pattern for the flowers.

Judy


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

there area no words that can do justice. just breathtaking.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

boots said:


> Is this the pattern we're all begging for?
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/bonniespoinsettiaafghan.htm


This one is not nearly as nice
I googled every poinsietta crochet pattern I could find last night and did not find anything as lovely

As Tipnut says - we will need to be a bit patient

Congrats to you Tipnut - I have never seen such a wonderful positive response to anything since I joined this Forum.
I know we will all be anxiously awaiting the pattern.

Beth


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, I think this is the right pattern. There is no picture so I worked one up. They work up quickly. 8 inch motif with 6 corners. Looks to me like the same one, just not the pretty colors as I used scraps.

http://www.sewfunpatterns.com/freepoinsettiaafghanpattern.html


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

AusaicMosaic said:


> boots said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the pattern we're all begging for?
> ...


Yes, Beth. Best to wait on Knitnut, but, it's the challenge of the hunt. XO


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

boots said:


> AusaicMosaic said:
> 
> 
> > boots said:
> ...


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I meant Tipnut not Knitnut. Sorry, Knitnut!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so very pretty


----------



## needlework mom (Aug 4, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. I would love to have that pattern.

Needlework Mom


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

I live north of Boston. Really hope the creativity juices are in the air!! It is just beautiful. Very time consuming???


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Absolutely stunning!!! That is one of the prettiest afghans I have ever seen!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

My email address [email protected] Thank you


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

It is such a beautiful afghan.love all the colors .so much detail.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is beautiful, just love all the colors :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern Boots it's very nice :-D


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

what talent Is this knit?


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern it is most gratefully appreciated.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

It's crochet :-D


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting this pattern.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

I have just posted the directions on pictures. Hopefully
they will print out darker. mine did 
I guess it is on page 2.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its just stunning work. Very well done.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just beautiful, and what a great way to use up the bits and pieces. Clever girl!


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I can't find the pattern. I'm not too familiar with this site except for the forum itself. 

Thanks, I need help.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful and efficient use of yarn. Be proud! It is beautiful, too!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

knitnut said:


> I have just posted the directions on pictures. Hopefully
> they will print out darker. mine did
> I guess it is on page 2.


they did.t print--


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

got the pattern and want to thank you all very much for it. Cant wait to start in on it too!! What a nice bunch of people on this site..


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Where is page 2 I can not find the pattern. Please tell me. where to find it. I have looked all over but i am not familar the places to look. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for this wonderful pattern Boots. I am anxious to get started on it. Great way to use up all those scraps of wool.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Knitnut and Boots. 

I have a rose afghan pattern that I am going to make using my left over pastel shades of yarns for the flower. Now I have a floral afghan pattern for the stronger left over colours.

My pattern is very old as well. It is from a 1979 magazine.

I will post photos when it is completed. I'm not sure when that will be as I have a few must make projects before I get to the ones I would love to make. But then I have been known to get impatient and start something new without finishing the old.

Bye and happy creating.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Really beautiful'


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Knitnut, absolutely beautiful - could I have the pattern, please my email is [email protected]


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I live in Boston proper. There is a new yarn shoppe in JP on S. Huntington Ave called JP knit and stitch. Every Thurs. eve 5:30- 7:30 is stitch and knit night. It is fun! Come on by.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Leslie Anne,

I would love to have that Rose Pattern if you can share it with me. Here is my email address: [email protected]

Thank you in advance.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good but I am in Medford and Boston at my age does not appeal to me. Many years ago I was with a group of young mothers and we would meet every week. In those 
days we served a lunch. We would always go home with a new recipe and a new pattern. Lots of fun. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern? I am trying to find it but it is not there. Please tell me how you found the pattern . Thanks so much . [email protected]


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

charlie said:


> Where did you find the pattern? I am trying to find it but it is not there. Please tell me how you found the pattern . Thanks so much . [email protected]


Go to pictures page 2, it is stillon hat page. if the site is busy it could move up to 3 OK??


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitnut, I live in Reading, originally from Cambridge. Keep those creative juices heading north!!


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

ogunquit said:


> Knitnut, I live in Reading, originally from Cambridge. Keep those creative juices heading north!!


AMEN to that


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

If you did not find it yet it is at the top of this page next to the Knitting form under pictures on page 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Me, too..
WVBetty


sandie said:


> I love it may I have a copy of the pattern of available.
> God Bless
> Sandie


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Knitnut, Many, many thanks, hugs, blessings and to your good health!
WVBetty


knitnut said:


> To one and all
> I will post the pattern soon. I have guest at the moment and will do so as soon as I get a minute. HONEST!!!!


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you SO VERY much for the pattern. You have gone above and beyond. Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I can't find the pattern!!!!!
WVBetty



charlie said:


> Where did you find the pattern? I am trying to find it but it is not there. Please tell me how you found the pattern . Thanks so much . [email protected]


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Betty Tustin said:


> I can't find the pattern!!!!!
> WVBetty
> 
> 
> ...


For those who cannot download or find the pattern. I have copy and pasted it.
Poinsettia
Knitting worsted, 5 4 oz. skeins white, 4 green, 3 red, 1 yellow, Crochet hook size J. 
Afghan: Motif ( make 32): With yellow, ch 4, join with sl st to for ring. 
Rnd 1: Ch 3 (counts as 1 dc,) 11 dc in ring. Sl st in top of ch 3. Cut yarn.
Rnd 2: Join red in any sc, ch 8, *sc in 2nd ch from hook, hdc in next ch, dc in 2 ch, hdc in next ch, sc in next ch, sc in next dc, ch 7, repeat from * 10 times, sc in 2nd ch from hook, hdc in next ch, dc in next 2 ch, hdc in next ch, sc in last ch, sl st in first ch of first petal. Cut yarn.
Rnd 3: Join green in any sc between petals: ch 5: *working in back of petals, dc in next sc between petals, ch 2, repeat from * around, sl st in 3rd ch of ch 5.
Rnd 4: Ch9, *sc in 2nd ch from hook, hdc in next ch, dc in next ch, tr in next ch, dc in next ch, hdc in next ch, sc in next ch, 2 sc in ch-2 sp. Sc in dc, ch 8, repeat from * 10 times, work last ch 3 as before, 2 sc in ch-2 sp, sl st in first ch of first leaf. Cut yarn.
Rnd 5: With white, sc in each of 3 sc between leaves, * ch 1; working behind leaves, sc in each of next 3 sc, repeat from * around, end ch1, sl st. in first sc.
Rnd 6: Ch 1, sc in first sc, sc in next sc, * insert hook in sc at tip of red petal and into next sc of rnd 5 at same time, draw yarn through, complete sc, 2 sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in each of next 2 sc, repeat from * around, end 2 sc in last ch-1 sp, sl st in first sc.
Rnd 7: Ch 3 (counts as 1 dc), dc in each of next 3 sc, *ch2, sk 1 sc, dc in each of next 4 sc, repeat from * around, end ch 2, sl st in top of ch 3.
Rnd 8: Ch3, dc in each of next 3 dc, * dc in ch-2sp, sc in sc at tip of leaf, dc in each of next 4 dc, repeat from * around, end dc in ch-2 sp, sc in tip of last leaf, sl st in top of ch 3.
Rnd 9: Ch 1, sc in each of first 5 dc, *sc in sc at tip of leaf, sc in each of next 2 dc, 3 dc in next dc (corner), sc in each of next 2 dc, sc in sc at tip of leaf, sc in each of next 5 dc, repeat from * around, (6 corners), end sc in each of last 2 dc, sc in sc at tip of leaf, sl st in first sc, End off.

FINISHING: Sew motifs tog, through back lp of each st. Sew 5 motifs tog in a strip (width of afghan), joining opposite sides of motifs. Make 3 more stips of 5 motifs. Make 3 strips of 4 motifs. Alternating 5 motif and 4 motif strips, sew strips tog, (length of afghan), With white, work 2 rows of sc aroung afghan, working in back lps only, making 2 sc in each point and skipping sts at inner corners to keep edging flat, Cut 5 strands of white for fringe. Knot a fringe in each st around outer edge of afghan.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Anna,
THANK you very, very much for the lovely pattern!
WVBetty



Anna Nother nitwit said:


> Betty Tustin said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find the pattern!!!!!
> ...


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Anna !


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

izzy said:


> Thank you, Anna !


Please thank Knitnut. All I did was copy & paste her pattern. :wink:


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Anna I should thank you as well Knitnut because I could not get the pattern until you copied it. Thanks to both of you.
WVBetty



Anna Nother nitwit said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Anna !
> ...


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Betty Tustin said:


> Anna I should thank you as well Knitnut because I could not get the pattern until you copied it. Thanks to both of you.
> WVBetty
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome.


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

how nice you are to do this. Just another example of your thoughtfullness. Much appreciated :-D


----------



## emmett (Apr 16, 2011)

i known that i'm a little late but would the patterm. [email protected] thanks


----------



## needlework mom (Aug 4, 2011)

I would love to have that pattern for Flowers Galore. Your afghan is very beautiful.  

needlework mom


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

emmett said:


> i known that i'm a little late but would the patterm. [email protected] thanks


Go back one page and it printed there


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

needlework mom said:


> I would love to have that pattern for Flowers Galore. Your afghan is very beautiful.
> 
> needlework mom


Go back one page and you will find it there


----------



## needlework mom (Aug 4, 2011)

Your Flowers Galore afghan is very beautiful. If you don,t mind sharing the pattern, please let me know. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

needlework mom said:


> Your Flowers Galore afghan is very beautiful. If you don,t mind sharing the pattern, please let me know. My e-mail address is [email protected]


Just go back one page and it is printed there---ENJOY!!


----------



## needlework mom (Aug 4, 2011)

I was able to get the pattern. Thank you for your directions. Thanks very much for this pattern. I know I will enjoy making it also. Hopefully I will be able to post a project of my own soon.

needlework mom


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

got the pattern, than ks so much. can't wait to start but have things I have got to finish first. thanks again. I just love this forum, so many nice people and so much uinformation.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Would love the pattern for the flowers.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Absolutely stunning! Would love the pattern for the flowers.


Go back a page or two and you will find it.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow~ This is very detailed and I know you put a lot of work into this! I love it!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow~ This is very detailed and I know you put a lot of work into this! I love it!


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

OK girls go back to page 8. Anna-nother-nitwit has made the copy quite readable. It is there for one and all. Take time to look--Thanks


----------

